
Nokia boosts Qt commitment, changes Symbian strategy - rnicholson
http://arstechnica.com/open-source/news/2010/10/nokia-boosts-qt-commitment-changes-symbian-strategy.ars
======
Geee
If you're interested in developing Qt mobile apps, there's the $10M app
challenge for North America at <http://www.callingallinnovators.com/10m/>

------
jdub
Another week, another software strategy at Nokia. :-)

~~~
icefox
I would have to disagree. Qt has been written on the wall for the past few
years ever since Trolltech was acquired.

~~~
jdub
Yup... just writing on the wall (and little else) for a _long_ time now. Now
that's a fast turnaround time for a strategic acquisition! Oh, and by the way,
a final goodbye to Symbian. Surprise! :-)

Nokia's software division will manage to drown Qt, too.

------
forgotAgain
Thanks for the LGPL license option Nokia. It's made Qt an available option for
my development work. Any chance you'd go the extra mile and add a license
exception to allow static linking?

~~~
jules
What's the advantage of static linking?

~~~
tomjen3
The QT libraries are gigantic -- easily as big as the JVM, but unlike the JVM
you aren't going to need most of what is there, so your programs will take up
a lot less space if you statically link them.

This won't matter if you ship 'em on DVD, but it makes a lot of difference if
you provide downloads over the internet.

~~~
dchest
On Mac:

    
    
      QtCore    -  5.7 MB
      QtGui     - 24.4 MB
      QtNetwork -  2.6 MB
      QtSql     -  0.5 MB
    

Not so gigantic by today's standards: 33.2 MB, 12 MB zipped.

For comparison, MacRuby.framework takes 51 MB, 17.3 zipped.

PS But, of course, it would be nice to have a static linking-friendly [free of
charge] license.

~~~
tomjen3
Do'h, I checked the size some months ago - but I must have had them compiled
in debug mode. Still 30 MB is quite large to download over an average
commercial internet link.

------
rkwz
A good example of the power of competition at work. They wouldn't have done
this if they face no completion from other OSes.

In the end, we customers are the real winners! :)

~~~
rospaya
I first heard of this when Nokia had well over 50% of the market. It's
announced now, but known for a long time.

